# What are the possibilities?



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

Between this pairing?







(doe)







(buck)

I know that for sure I have 2 black pied in the litter, but there just doesn't seem to be anymore colors coming through. Some of the babies have a very faint grey, but even then, I'm not sure that its actual color. So what could I possibly have in the rest of the litter?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

there both pied so all will be pied.

Is the doe black or blue? cant tell on my screen. If she is black all black pied is likely, if blue balck pied still more likely but with out knowiong what there parents were (so litters grand parents) you cant guess at what they my be carrying so you will hat to wate for them to fur up. or do you know there parents?


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

PPVallhunds said:


> there both pied so all will be pied.
> 
> Is the doe black or blue? cant tell on my screen.


Doe looks black. The also both look satin to me, so you'd get 100% satin babies in the litter.

You will definitely get standard fur, but if your buck carriers longhair you might end up with some, that would be neat.


----------



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

Well, they all have started to fuzz. Not much at all, but im seeing even more colors! 
2 are definitely black pied.
2 may or may not be blue pied (the color is more or a grey than a black but im still not sure that it will be blue)
And I have two that look like they may be some sort of RY? These two have JUST started to show some color and it's looking very redish orange compared to the skin on my pied babies. I can't believe all of this craziness! Hopefully I will start to see more fur in the next couple of days and I can take pictures for you.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Did you notice eye colour befor they fured? If the Grey's have pink eyes they are doves (pink eye black)


----------



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

PPVallhunds said:


> Did you notice eye color before they furred? If the Grey's have pink eyes they are doves (pink eye black)


No they all are dark eyed. 
I just took some pics of all of them for you to see

Here are the two definite black pied

















Here are the three in question (i could of sworn she only had six, turns out I kept missing one)

























And the two reddish orange ones!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I'd say you hit the nail on the head with the blues! And very cool on what looks like RY, I think the black eyed yellow types really do look nice.

Can we see the whole litter pictures?? : D Looks like their starting to fur, and the sheen satins get at this time is so pretty!


----------



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

Frizzle said:


> I'd say you hit the nail on the head with the blues! And very cool on what looks like RY, I think the black eyed yellow types really do look nice.
> 
> Can we see the whole litter pictures?? : D Looks like their starting to fur, and the sheen satins get at this time is so pretty!


 here you go!


----------



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

It seems that I could start a dutch line from this litter. 4/7 have markings that I could breed into Dutch easily. haha


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Satin is sure showing through, my favorite is the broken RY with less markings.


----------

